# Barnaby Ate My Hair Scrunchie!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So I had been wondering what had happened to my favourite pink glittery hair scrunchie! All was revealed on our walk earlier, there it was in his "business"!. I have NO idea how he got it, but my golden puppy eater hs now become my golden senior eater!. I honestly am so careful, I just think he has that "unique golden talent" for stealing things. Don't think he will change now, just wanted to share!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Naughty Barnaby eating your Mom's favourite scrunchie! lol. I have a feeling that Sammy will grow up to be just like Barnaby eating things in his senior years. I do love a senior that never grows up though, it's sweet that they're still pups at heart


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hollie, I see so much of Barnaby in Sammy!. He brings back so many memories, they even look so similar. When you said Sammy drags things outside that made me laugh so much, Barnaby used to take the pillows off the bed and run out into the garden with them!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Glad things all "worked out" in the end. Oh Barnaby, you big puppy you!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Hollie, I see so much of Barnaby in Sammy!. He brings back so many memories, they even look so similar. When you said Sammy drags things outside that made me laugh so much, Barnaby used to take the pillows off the bed and run out into the garden with them!


They do look very similar and sounds like they have the same funny characters  Oh that's hilarious about him taking the pillows, bless him! Sammy would do that too most probably if he had the chance but the bedrooms are off limits in the day. We even had to put a bolt on my sister's room to stop him opening the door handle and going in to steal things lol.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Barnaby says that if you fed him the stuff the Tiny gets, he wouldn't have to eat your hair scrunchy  !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Barnaby says that if you fed him the stuff the Tiny gets, he wouldn't have to eat your hair scrunchy  !


Auntie Barb, u is sooo rite, i want da hott dawg sausage wid da ketchup fur my din dinz tomoz, wid da peeech n apricoott ice creem!


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Naughtiness that tried our patience when they were puppies now warms our hearts when they're old gold!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Chaya said:


> Naughtiness that tried our patience when they were puppies now warms our hearts when they're old gold!


Beautifully said!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm afraid this made me laugh. Sorry about your pink scrunchy - but I can imagine the look on your face when it all came out in the poo! :


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm afraid this made me laugh. Sorry about your pink scrunchy - but I can imagine the look on your face when it all came out in the poo! :


I have to admit, there have been many things over the years that have passed through shall we say, but the way it glittered made me laugh very loudly!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

HAHAHA.....Barnaby you've made me laugh out loud too


----------

